# Cons anyone??



## wolfsoul101 (Jan 26, 2011)

I need help finding the frcons closest to NC?? are there any?? because i cant seem to find any  and a big fur meet could work too 

*frcons = furry conventions


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 27, 2011)

A list of conventions can be found here; however, I do not know if that is a complete list. In any case, their locations should be either rather obvious or easily found. As for fur meets, I'm afraid I cannot be of much help.


----------



## moiracoon (Jan 27, 2011)

Try http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Template:Upcoming_events for upcoming cons.



wolfsoul101 said:


> I need help finding the frcons closest to NC?? are there any?? because i cant seem to find any  and a big fur meet could work too
> 
> *frcons = furry conventions


----------



## paanbeen (Feb 2, 2011)

Exposure to smells inside the home that for the most part would've been kept away from the house.


----------

